# ur #1 heavy/painful bite tarantula species?



## gladmar (Apr 14, 2011)

We know that no tarantula has been known to have a bite that is deadly to humans. While the bites of many species are known to be no worse than a wasp sting. But very painful and to produce intense spasms that may recur over a period of several days. 
My #1 Painful bits tarantula is Hetesroscodra Maculata 
What is ur #1 painful Bites Tarantula Species?


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you will find a lot people will agree with you. I personally think *Stromatopelma calceatum* is worse, not from experience but research online, other hobbyists experiences, etc. After that I would say Haplopelmas and Poecilotherias are next on the list for worst venom. Since you didn't specify if this is only about venom, I can imagine that the "mechanical damage" of a larger species such as a Theraphosa Blondi or Lasiodora sp. would not end well considering the fang size on the spiders.

 Dayyan


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 14, 2011)

I personally have never been bit, (knock on wood) I was really nervous last night, had to take my haplopelma lividum out for enclosure maintenance. It was surprisingly "docile" for a haplopelma species, it threat postured, but did not bite at all. Now from my "text book" experience, NOT personal, I would say a T. blondi bite would be the worst, because of the size of the fangs. While a haplopelma bite will obviously make you more "sick" even a haplopelma wont give you PERMANENT damage. While I have read about life long injuries due to T. blondi bites.


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 14, 2011)

P cambridgei doesn't have the most sickening venom, but it contain the same chemicals than in hot peppers and produces a burning sensation.
Add Selenocosmia and most Aussies to what you listed as well...


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you saying that P. cambridgei come preseasoned?  

All kidding aside, I suppose you are talking about capsaicin?  Where did you hear that?


----------



## david30 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am very new and dare say at sum point i may get bitten but i am gonna stick to calm, docile noobie T. lol  but i do know that these calm 1s can bite too


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 14, 2011)

david30 said:


> I am very new and dare say at sum point i may get bitten but i am gonna stick to calm, docile noobie T. lol  but i do know that these calm 1s can bite too


Because a T dont posses strong venom, does not make it a "noobie T", far from it actually, there are several NW T´s that demands much attention to thier needs in enclosures, and there are many NW T´s that come with a bad attitude aswell;-)


----------



## web eviction (Apr 14, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> I personally have never been bit, (knock on wood) I was really nervous last night, had to take my haplopelma lividum out for enclosure maintenance. It was surprisingly "docile" for a haplopelma species, it threat postured, but did not bite at all. Now from my "text book" experience, NOT personal, I would say a T. blondi bite would be the worst, because of the size of the fangs. While a haplopelma bite will obviously make you more "sick" even a haplopelma wont give you PERMANENT damage. While I have read about life long injuries due to T. blondi bites.


I was bit by my T. stirmi and sure it was painful and I didn't feel to hot for about 24hr's all and all it wasn't to bad lol just left with a nice lump at the bite site.


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 14, 2011)

web eviction said:


> I was bit by my T. stirmi and sure it was painful and I didn't feel to hot for about 24hr's all and all it wasn't to bad lol just left with a nice lump at the bite site.


I guess it would depend where your bit exactly.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 14, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> All kidding aside, I suppose you are talking about capsaicin?  Where did you hear that?


I believe he is referring to This article which was rather interesting. However it should be mentioned that it doesn't contain the _same_ chemicals, only ones that can activate the same receptors.

Worst bite I've recieved was from an H. sp. 'Cameroon'. Wasn't too bad, but after feeling rather 'odd', I passed out on the couch.. for like 8 hours. Woke up fine.

-Sean


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 14, 2011)

Worst bite I've recieved was from an H. sp. 'Cameroon'. Wasn't too bad, but after feeling rather 'odd', I passed out on the couch.. for like 8 hours. Woke up fine.

-Sean[/QUOTE]


Feeling "odd" then passing out ..... Sounds like fun actually. I think they sell a beverage that does the same thing.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 14, 2011)

That's what happens to me after smoking potent indica.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been lucky so far only to have been bitten twice (and of course, both were my own fault).

Thankfully, neither species was of very potent juice. A tiny hybrid someone sent me chomped me when I accidentally almost skwooshed it while rehousing it, and a GBB ran up the side of the case, onto my hand, and bit me when I spooked it whilst filling the water dish.


----------



## MrEMojo (Apr 14, 2011)

LirvA said:


> That's what happens to me after smoking potent indica.


same here  

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

I've been tagged three times, but only two were 'serious'. 
P. murinus 4'' female - knocked me down for about 12 hours. 
P. ornata 5'' female - same effects as the obt, but about four times worse.
Third bite was from an A. metalica(1''sling)- wasn't even on par with a flea bite.


----------

